# On the bench - unsure if I'll get a position anytime soon. Advice?



## AFallenFlower (Jun 11, 2021)

Hey all.
So I am benched for the next available GM TL position. I was told I'd find out in July if I'll get it. My store is a large store, second best in the district in sales ($76M).
My store isn't entirely sure if or what position I'll get, if any due to the fact they added a closing food TL and another fulfillment TL. They may be eliminating a GM position and/or making changes to them.
Currently we have an overnight inbound TL who is also in charge of chems/paper/baby, a TL in charge of home/domestics/kitchen/plastic ect, and a plano TL who is overnight.
This leaves nobody in toys/sport/stat/ent.

I know that these positions are a store by store basis, but does anyone have any insight on this? Any changes happening in your store?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 11, 2021)

Apply at other stores.


----------



## AFallenFlower (Jun 11, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Apply at other stores.


I would, but my goal is to stay at my current store.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 11, 2021)

There’s always changes happening in stores, what is your question?


----------



## MrT (Jun 11, 2021)

AFallenFlower said:


> Hey all.
> So I am benched for the next available GM TL position. I was told I'd find out in July if I'll get it. My store is a large store, second best in the district in sales ($76M).
> My store isn't entirely sure if or what position I'll get, if any due to the fact they added a closing food TL and another fulfillment TL. They may be eliminating a GM position and/or making changes to them.
> Currently we have an overnight inbound TL who is also in charge of chems/paper/baby, a TL in charge of home/domestics/kitchen/plastic ect, and a plano TL who is overnight.
> ...


Normally the plano tl would be in charge of hardlines which would be toys ect.  My store was allocated an extra tl but when sfs got its own tl they went there and we didnt get another one.  Your store may have more positions im unsure as my store is a 50 mill store


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jun 12, 2021)

You will have a better chance of promoting if you’re willing to work at another store.
You’re on the bench? Are you meeting with your TL and ETL? Ask to meet off stage on a regular basis to discuss your strengths and opportunities. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 14, 2021)

BullseyeBabe said:


> You will have a better chance of promoting if you’re willing to work at another store.
> You’re on the bench? Are you meeting with your TL and ETL? Ask to meet off stage on a regular basis to discuss your strengths and opportunities. Best of luck to you!


Why would an ETL/TL take a TM off the floor, are you mad? He’s on the bench , that’s carrot that a bunny would follow anywhere.


----------



## Qwerty12343 (Jun 14, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> Why would an ETL/TL take a TM off the floor, are you mad? He’s on the bench , that’s carrot that a bunny would follow anywhere.


Actually I had this experience getting promoted. I worked closely with my team lead and followed up with my ETL daily. I was pulled off the floor a few times to discuss development and where my opportunities for improvement were. It honestly depends on how good leadership is at your store, my store usually only promotes from within.


----------



## BullseyeBabe (Jun 14, 2021)

Your TL and ETL should absolutely be meeting with you. Part of the expectations for them is to develop TMs. Ask for feedback. This is not “pulling a TM off the floor.”


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 14, 2021)

This is obsoletely “pulling a TM off the floor” because the person being pulled is still a TM. These ^ naysayers are simply fucking with your head.


----------



## MrT (Jun 14, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> This is obsoletely “pulling a TM off the floor” because the person being pulled is still a TM. These ^ naysayers are simply fucking with your head.


What is wrong with pulling a tm off the floor?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jun 14, 2021)

MrT said:


> What is wrong with pulling a tm off the floor?


Nothing’s wrong with it, given our current resources pulling a tm off the floor and giving them a backrub is not an option


----------



## NKG (Jun 15, 2021)

AFallenFlower said:


> Hey all.
> So I am benched for the next available GM TL position. I was told I'd find out in July if I'll get it. My store is a large store, second best in the district in sales ($76M).
> My store isn't entirely sure if or what position I'll get, if any due to the fact they added a closing food TL and another fulfillment TL. They may be eliminating a GM position and/or making changes to them.
> Currently we have an overnight inbound TL who is also in charge of chems/paper/baby, a TL in charge of home/domestics/kitchen/plastic ect, and a plano TL who is overnight.
> ...





AFallenFlower said:


> Hey all.
> So I am benched for the next available GM TL position. I was told I'd find out in July if I'll get it. My store is a large store, second best in the district in sales ($76M).
> My store isn't entirely sure if or what position I'll get, if any due to the fact they added a closing food TL and another fulfillment TL. They may be eliminating a GM position and/or making changes to them.
> Currently we have an overnight inbound TL who is also in charge of chems/paper/baby, a TL in charge of home/domestics/kitchen/plastic ect, and a plano TL who is overnight.
> ...


So I was one of those that got signed off but placement was horrible. If you want to stay and wait it out, you are going to hate it. I promise. You will be a glorified TM. You will be expected to lead without pay and not be treated like a leader. Plus if I had to do it all over again I'd move stores in a heart beat. It's hard to be respected as a leader with tms you used to work along with.


----------



## MrT (Jun 15, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> Nothing’s wrong with it, given our current resources pulling a tm off the floor and giving them a backrub is not an option


Oh ok i see what your saying.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jun 15, 2021)

I say like everyone else says fuck them. If they can't give you the position you deserve where you are find it elsewhere. Nobody is gonna give the you position if your doing it for no extra money already.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 15, 2021)

There are changes - we have kept DBO’s but dropped everything else about modernization.  
Returning to 4 am unload, 6 am push - store should be clean by 10:00 for guest assistance, reshop, price change and SPL.
  Night team zones, pulls and pushes 1:1.

Last month we had 9 TL - 3 GM, 2 Specialty, 2 SETL, 1 F&B, 1 Starbucks - 
We still have 9 but we Deleted a GM, deleted a specialty and added a Fulfillment and an inbound/backroom - both of which have NO departments.


----------



## RTCry (Jun 16, 2021)

“There are changes - we have kept DBO’s but dropped everything else about modernization.  
Returning to 4 am unload, 6 am push - store should be clean by 10:00 for guest assistance, reshop, price change and SPL.
Night team zones, pulls and pushes 1:1.”

LOL at the dayside expectations. Oh okay. Someone should tell my store.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 16, 2021)

I think it is a pilot program to test what to keep and dump out of modernization.  Once we work out the kinks and find realistic expectations it may roll out if it works.  Basically back to separating the workload and spreading it over the whole day instead of thinking one DBO can do it all In 5 hours.
truck 4-6, push 6-10, reshop, guest assistance and task 10-3, 1:1 and zone 3-10


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Jun 18, 2021)

NKG said:


> It's hard to be respected as a leader with tms you used to work along with.


No joke. And the people who don't like you an become really vicious - lies, rumors, never ending hr shit.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jun 18, 2021)

We have a TL turned ETL - not respected.  Would have been MUCH better for ALL to have transferred stores.


----------



## MrT (Jun 19, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> We have a TL turned ETL - not respected.  Would have been MUCH better for ALL to have transferred stores.


I feel like if they were not fully respected before, then they will not be after.  Transferring definitely makes it easier.  I have had a tl turn etl and was one of my best etls.  Ive been the tm to tl and i feel like im respected quite well.  It depends on how you handled your relationships before your promotion.  Relationships dont change overnight.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jun 19, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> I think it is a pilot program to test what to keep and dump out of modernization.  Once we work out the kinks and find realistic expectations it may roll out if it works.  Basically back to separating the workload and spreading it over the whole day instead of thinking one DBO can do it all In 5 hours.
> truck 4-6, push 6-10, reshop, guest assistance and task 10-3, 1:1 and zone 3-10


Will only work if depts are staffed open to close. Target will never give stores that kind of payroll again. When I started in the 90s in a regular target, before super existed, we had 5 opening and closing in Hardlines and 3 open and close in Softlines. 
now we have no open, several mid, and 1 close in all of a supert Hardlines. It’s pathetic.


----------

